# 2 Netzwerkkarten im gleichen Netzwerk



## spex (12. April 2009)

Hi,

hab hier nen Server mit 2 Netzwerkkarten.
Beide hängen am gleichen Netz.

Beim Starten der Kiste werden die zusätzlichen IP Adressen zu den Interfaces hinzugefügt.


> #!/bin/sh
> if [ "$1" = "start" ]; then
> ip addr add 85.25.xxx.xx1/32 dev eth1
> ip addr add 85.25.xxx.xx2/32 dev eth0
> ...



Hier die Datei /etc/network/interfaces



> auto eth0
> iface eth0 inet static
> address 85.25.xxx.xx2
> network 85.25.73.64
> ...



Nun laufen aber alle Anfragen an die IP von der Karte eth1 an die Karte eth0.
Woran kanns liegen?

IFCOnfig sagt:


> eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:400:xx:xx:xx
> inet Adresse:85.25.xxx.xx2  Bcast:85.25.73.127  Maske:255.255.255.192
> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> RX packets:345829 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> ...


Is ne Kiste von ServerLoft.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. April 2009)

Ich hab grad mal kurz getestet und bei einem Ping folgendes beobachtet:
Der Echo-Request geht an eth1 ein, die Echo-Response wird aber von eth0 gesendet.

Hab grad nicht viel Zeit zum rumtesten. Werde aber mal schauen dass ich spaeter noch was Zeit finde.


----------



## spex (14. April 2009)

Kann es sein das der Kernel den ersten Eintrag in der Routing Tabelle verwendet um die Pakete zu versenden? Würde zumindest Sin ergeben.
Und als erstes steht eben eth0, logischerweise.

Was könnte ich dagegen unternehmen?

Im Anhang findest du eine Statistik zum Traffic von eth0. Bei eth1 ist halt nix zu sehen, komischerweise aber auch kein eingehender Traffic.

Die Spitzen sind MySQL-Zugriffe bei denen ein gewisser Dienst Teile der Datenbank in den RAM lädt. Das möchte ich halt gerne über eth1 laufen lassen, da es sowieso intern vom Rechenzentrum bleibt. Ist nicht die feine Art aber für unsere Zwecke reicht es aus und leider Gottes bietet ServerLoft keine Möglichkeit die Dinger in ein Rack zu stopfen um sie dann ausschließlich untereinander zu vernetzen. Was mich dann warscheinlich trotzdem hierher geführt hätte 8D.

Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für die Antwort.

// EDIT: Hab hier schonmal was Interessantes gefunden.
Weiß aber nicht ob es zur Lösung beiträgt, ich schaus mir einfach mal an. http://www.pro-linux.de/t_netzwerk/routing.html
Siehe: Punkt 3. Routing

// EDIT:

Ok, ich muss offenbar für jedes Interface ein eigenes Netzwerk definieren damit sie unterschieden werden können.
Tja, führt wohl kein Weg dranne vorbei bei ServerLoft anzufragen.
Vorher mal Google missbrauchen, hab aber kaum Hoffnung.


```
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 85.25.xxx.xx2
network 85.25.73.64
netmask 255.255.255.192
broadcast 85.25.73.127
gateway 85.25.73.65
pointopoint 85.25.73.65

auto eth1
iface eth1 inet static
address 85.25.xxx.xx1
network 85.25.73.64
netmask 255.255.255.192
broadcast 85.25.73.127
gateway 85.25.73.65
pointopoint 85.25.73.65
```

Wär ganz nett wenn du oder jemand Anderes, mir da nochmal nen bissl Feedback geben könnte was meine Behauptungen da oben angeht 8D


----------

